# Buying pellet rifle need advice



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

oops my bad


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How old is your grandson and is he just plinking or are we talking taking small game? CO2 Cartridges start to lose the ablility to maintain optimal velosity after a few shoots and steady decline. Pumps are weak unless you pump multiple times. compressed air holds maximum velocity longer but will still start to decline with time. I personally like spring cockers. same velocity all the time. You will need to decide on 177 or 22. Different weight and shaped pellets have different acuracies and velocities.

https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Diana_RWS_34_Breakbarrel_Rifle_T06_Trigger/402

XISICO BAM XS25 | RWS34 Clone | Break Barrel | Flying Dragon Air Rifles This company will custom tune your rifle for a bit extra. they sell others too.

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...air-guns-bb-guns/air-bb-rifles?d=121&c=1&s=36 checkout the Benjamin trail series.

The ones I listed are more Hunting capable and may not be appropriate for a younger child.


----------



## entellus (Nov 22, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> oops my bad


I have a 1200,fps one in,.177 capable of taking squirrel and such. Usually use my22 though . where are you located

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------

